# Clueless on a Lionel (Marx) Train



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, so my dad has this Lionel Train from when he was small. I know it's not working, and so my mom and i came up with the idea of getting it running and getting him more pieces, hoping that it'd be the greatest gift we could get a guy that is stubborn. Ok sorry, back to the Train. I have no idea the scale, model, etc... All i know is that it uses a Lionel 1063 Transformer, which i have found information that says it was made and sold from 1960 to 1964 (i told you it's old.) I do know that it's roughly a foot long, maybe a bit longer. I do have photos and i'll email the photos for anyone that may know anything about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The early '60's were the tail-end of Lionel's heyday ... the end of what's called their "postwar" era. That said, postwar Lionel trains are well documented, with tech manuals and replacement parts generally available. Often, a careful cleaning and lubrication of the loco, along with some careful cleaning of the track can get an old set running again. But (!), before you go plugging in that old transformer, be careful about its condition ... make sure that the power cord isn't dry/brittle/cracked. Replace the wires that go from the transformer to the "LocoOn" clip that brings power to the track.

First step for you, though, is identifying the train(s). Loco, cars, perhaps overall set number. Lionel trains are most often marked with a unique identification number on each loco or car. That's your starting point ... identify those numbers.

From there, we can coach you on what you have, whether its durable, common, or more rare, etc. We can coach you on service basics for the loco, etc.

Ya' got some homework ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you want to ID what you have check here, 
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionelident.htm

what number is on it?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

I appreciate the help and i could all i can get, i know very little of Model Trains, but i don't think i'll have too much of a problem fixing it, being an electronic technician. On the Engine of it says "New Haven 2002". Other than that, there isn't anything else said on the train. I don't even know the scale on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deathrisesagain said:


> I appreciate the help and i could all i can get, i know very little of Model Trains, but i don't think i'll have too much of a problem fixing it, being an electronic technician. On the Engine of it says "New Haven 2002". Other than that, there isn't anything else said on the train. I don't even know the scale on it.


Post a picture here, along side a ruler for us to see.

Did you look at the link? 

This picture tells you the measurements. By them you will tell what scale/gauge you have. Measure the wheels.










Is that all you have is 1 engine?
A foot long? Most likely O gauge.

Do you know the difference of a Steam engine, diesel or electric engine?

You can ID them in that link too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It sounds like a Marx train to me, not a Lionel. Does it look like this ??? ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARX-2002-F...604476?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ab134c13c

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> It sounds like a Marx train to me, not a Lionel. Does it look like this ??? ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARX-2002-F-7-NEW-HAVEN-A-B-UNITS-/320800604476?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4ab134c13c
> 
> TJ


I was thinking Marx too.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, he has only one engine. TJ, that's exactly what it looks like, except that there are no passenger cars, just cargo cars, and i don't think he has a caboose either. Is Marx a good brand, and can i still find accessories for it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tons of Marx stuff on eBay, you can still get lots of stuff for it. Since they run on the same track as Lionel, you can also use Lionel accessories for the most part.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

Heres a photograph of his train. I just want you to look at it, just to be sure that it is a Marx. I believe it's an electric


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Marx ... same as ebay link ... missing some decorative truck side panels on the rear set of wheels. Nice engine, though.

TJ


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know what the last time this ran, and we're not sure if it's the motor on the engine or if it's a transformer that is bad. If it's the transformer, can a modern trasnformer, that fits teh specs work, or would i need to find a transformer from the same era? I believe the wheels may be stuck, can i use wd40, or other greasing compounds to help free them?
Pretty much what i'm asking is how can i restore this model train set and get it running? I also was wanting to know if the O27 or the O scale tracks made now a days will work with the train or would i have to track down the same era tracks?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Any AC-output transformer, say around 9 to 18 volts or so, should get you going ... 40 watts minimum, but could go higher.

You should clean the motor first ... use GooGone and some q-tips, pipe cleaners, etc. After that, lube with 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil ... just a drop at any part that moves, spins, etc.

It's important to clean the "pickup contacts" on the bottom of the loco ... a pencil eraser or a ScotchBrite pad can help there. And clean the track, too ... again, GooGone & Scotchbrite, followed by an isopropyl alcohol wipedown.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

Can the modren O scale or O27 scale tracks work with this old of a model? I'm hoping to give my dad back some of his childhood memories, and i think it'd be awesome if he could have fun with his train again and play with it with his grandson.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Generally, yes.


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

I apologize if i seem a bit......."annoying/stupid" but as i said, i know nothing of model trains, and i want to have the right information and have some knowledge before i even start working on it. TJ, you said that there was some missing decoritive items on the engine, is it possible to be able to find those and replace them?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at the front set of wheel in your photo ... there's a black plastic covering piece that's meant to simulate the wheel bearings, brakes, suspension, etc. Now, look at the back set of wheels on the right side of the loco. See how that plate is missing, and you see just the model wheels exposed?

I'm not sure if that piece is readily available (or whether it's easily replace, or a more complex break of a larger part). You can cruise ebay, or try one of the parts dealers below ...



T-Man said:


> Smitty's Toy Train Marx Parts
> 
> The Robert Grossman Company Marx Train Parts



Cheers,

TJ


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm missing a "compound gear" for a Marx New Haven 2002 model train. Does anyone know where i can find one, or does anyone have one that i may be able to buy off of them?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you check the two sources TJ posted right above your query?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Nov 26, 2011)

I did, but neither had the item i'm looking for.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He stocks more Lionel than Marx parts, but you might ping Jeff over at www.ttender.com

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For a surprise, you may be better off buying a working one on e bay. You can always fix it later.


----------

